# Xingyi Qigong



## Xue Sheng (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about Xingyi Qigong (Hsing Yi Chi Gong) other than what comes from Tim Cartmell (Xing Yi Nei Gong)

I just discovered an old Qigong teacher of mine has a website and he appears to teach Xingyi Qigong and I am wondering what it is. 

I also plan on sending him an e-mail to see if he will tell me what it is as well... I just can't help myself... if it has Xingyi on it... I GOTS TO KNOW!!!!


----------



## clfsean (Aug 23, 2011)

Nah... we did some in Gao, but I couldn't tell you anything about it except I was upset because we weren't hitting people. That's about it really...


----------



## oaktree (Aug 23, 2011)

> Does anyone know anything about Xingyi Qigong (Hsing Yi Chi Gong) other than what comes from Tim Cartmell (Xing Yi Nei Gong)


 I  always thought that most of Xingyiquan Qigong was Post standing.
Most of what I have read was about Santishi and Wuxingquan as methods of health. I am sure through the Post standing Nei dan Qigong is achieved.
 I have seen some books in Chinese concerning Xingyiquan Qigong methods but I have not at the time to really dig into them. However, If you want I can send them to you. It would be interesting to find out who if any, brought Qigong into the different Xingyiquan schools.




> I just discovered an old Qigong teacher of mine has a website and he appears to teach Xingyi Qigong and I am wondering what it is.


I would be curious what he teaches. I am wondering if its from someone in his particular line that added it or the teacher added it.




> I also plan on sending him an e-mail to see if he will tell me what it is as well... I just can't help myself... if it has Xingyi on it... I GOTS TO KNOW!!!!


  Becareful of that. You can find some weird things if you type Xingyiquan and something else.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2011)

oaktree said:


> I always thought that most of Xingyiquan Qigong was Post standing.
> Most of what I have read was about Santishi and Wuxingquan as methods of health. I am sure through the Post standing Nei dan Qigong is achieved.
> I have seen some books in Chinese concerning Xingyiquan Qigong methods but I have not at the time to really dig into them. However, If you want I can send them to you. It would be interesting to find out who if any, brought Qigong into the different Xingyiquan schools.



Tim Cartmell has a Xingyi Neigong routine he does or at least use to do but I believe the root of that is Shanxi. And form what I read there are a lot more Qigong type exercises that come from Shanxi that Hebei and Shanxi does not put as much emphasis on Santi as Hebei.




oaktree said:


> I would be curious what he teaches. I am wondering if its from someone in his particular line that added it or the teacher added it.



One of his teacher was Kwan Sai-Hung and he also had some other Buddhism and Tibetan Buddhism teachers as well so I have no idea where it comes from



oaktree said:


> Becareful of that. You can find some weird things if you type Xingyiquan and something else.



I sent him an e-mail&#8230; but to be honest I do not expect an answer&#8230; he was never good at answer messages&#8230;great if you catch him on the phone or if he just happens to be on the PC at the time the e-mail gets there but after the fact&#8230;not so good


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Nah... we did some in Gao, but I couldn't tell you anything about it except I was upset because we weren't hitting people. That's about it really...



Now THAT'S a good Xingyiquan attitude....I LIKE IT!!!!!!


----------

